# Tried my first batch of pee



## honkey (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried my first batch of pee recently. I am quite impressed. I made it for a friend's graduation party and immediately started a second batch when I racked the first. Everyone that has tried it loved it and everyone that had it drank a little more than they should have in too short of a timespan. We are going to be including warning signs on the cooler at the party. This is in addition to 10 gallons of a saison (beer) and 5 gallons of DIPA... It should be quite a party.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 3, 2011)

It is a great drink and versatile. Add dif. flavors. Always chill or freeze and yes watch overdrinking it. The ground comes quick!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cool, so all were hammered huh! LOL


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 3, 2011)

To keep guests from over indulging, put the Skeeter Pee cooler at the top of the ladder.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 3, 2011)

That's just cruel Lon! But it would be worth watching towards the end of the night.


----------



## honkey (Apr 4, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Very cool, so all were hammered huh! LOL



Pretty much... I don't usually like to get drunk, but the other day was a really fun time. My own batch is almost done fermenting (It's at 1.000 now) and I can't wait to get it drinkable!


----------



## Catfish (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea Lon. Wonder what it cost to rent one of them bad boys lol. I picked up all my supplies yesterday. Yeast, RealLemon Juice, Sugar, etc. Also picked up some Welch's Strawberry Breeze concentrate to backsweeten with. Just waiting on the brew belt to arrive in the mail and I'll be starting my first batch of pee!


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 5, 2011)

The strawberry breeze idea sounds really good!! I'll have to do a strawberry pee when I make my batch of strawberry wine this year!

Debbie


----------

